# Broken frame ford transit



## jack09 (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi. Can i use a DC01 or s355 steel for repair cracked Ford Transit frame?

I want to bend 2 angle and weld it to frame


----------



## BaronJ (Feb 28, 2016)

Hello Jack,

I don't see why not.  As long as the metal that you are welding to is sound and the replacement material is at least as thick as the original.

Once it is welded in place a coat of underseal will finish the job and protect the new metal and welds.

It is a bit messy, but I used to spray the old engine oil on the underside.  It stinks a bit on the exhaust but that soon burns off.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Feb 28, 2016)

jack09 said:


> Hi. Can i use a DC01 or s355 steel for repair cracked Ford Transit frame?
> 
> I want to bend 2 angle and weld it to frame



hi I don't know where you live 
but in Canada you cant weld a frame not safe enough
but you can bolt it and they are called fish plate 

good luck


----------



## BaronJ (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi Guys,

That's fine if you access to the inside of the hollow section.  Putting long bolts right through is a no no unless there is support between the sides of the frame, ie tubes.  You could drill holes right through and weld in some tubes, like they do for the tow bar bolts.  However I would argue that they wouldn't be quite as rigid as welded plates as shown in the drawing.


----------



## Catminer (Feb 29, 2016)

Welded, spliced and repaired many truck frames large and small. Never a problem. Clean , common sense , and a decent weld. No problem.


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Feb 29, 2016)

Catminer said:


> Welded, spliced and repaired many truck frames large and small. Never a problem. Clean , common sense , and a decent weld. No problem.



I have a s6a licence and for safety check it's a NO NO


----------



## mayhugh1 (Mar 1, 2016)

Jack,
Have you checked with your dealer or someone knowledgeable about the steel used in your particular frame? The low carbon steel frames used in older vehicles were easily weldable, but auto makers today sometimes make use of high-strength low-weight alloys, and the Transit may be one of them. Some high strength alloys are prone to cracking after any welding, some require heat treatment afterwards, and some require special the use of special filler metals.  I've seen some frames on commercial vehicles that were stamped with the warning "No Welding on Frame."  - Terry


----------



## goldstar31 (Mar 1, 2016)

Mayhugh1's comments are those of that were drilled into me when I did my City and Guilds Motor Vehicle  Restoration Certificate- when the dodo laid eggs.

As Alan Robinson's the author( and my tutor) of 'the Repair of Vehicles Bodies' commented on oxy/acetylene at the time, 'You don't know when it is going to crack- but it will'

Again, vehicle bodies are no longer put together to be ' Brick toilets' but the number of spot welds are designed to progressively tear rather than our much more tearable ones. 

Regards

Norman


----------



## Swifty (Mar 1, 2016)

Noticed stencilled on a lot of truck chassis', DO NOT WELD.

Paul.


----------



## jack09 (Mar 1, 2016)

mayhugh1 said:


> Jack,
> Have you checked with your dealer or someone knowledgeable about the steel used in your particular frame? The low carbon steel frames used in older vehicles were easily weldable, but auto makers today sometimes make use of high-strength low-weight alloys, and the Transit may be one of them. Some high strength alloys are prone to cracking after any welding, some require heat treatment afterwards, and some require special the use of special filler metals.  I've seen some frames on commercial vehicles that were stamped with the warning "No Welding on Frame."  - Terry



Its a Transit mk5 from 1994

I took of a tank from the frame and grind off the crack and it look like the ex owner done a ****ty job, it doesn't look so bad i was thinking


----------



## goldstar31 (Mar 1, 2016)

Exactly as predicted- a crack alongside the weld.   High strength low alloy niobium steel.

Norman


----------



## Goldflash (Mar 1, 2016)

I had an Old ford transit back in the late 70s with that horrible V4 engine and a mattress in the back and a sign on the back door that said 
If its Rocking Dont Bother Knocking . Many a time it was used to rescue brit bikes that had broke down.


----------



## kvom (Mar 1, 2016)

What about putting some rectangular tube inside the frame and through bolting that.


----------



## bazmak (Mar 2, 2016)

Stregthen with steel sections where you can.Bolt and bronze weld/braze
A combination of mechanical fixings and brazing always worked for me


----------

